# Need some advice from you ladies ...



## ILMW61 (Jan 3, 2013)

If you don't mind could you have a look at my thread :

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/64557-need-some-opinions-advice.html

And let me know your opinion on the situation.

Thank you very much for any advice you can give.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

You are making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------

